# Erin Esurance (NSFW)



## ClubbinGuido

Im sure a majority of you have seen the Esurance commercials featuring that chick Erin Esurance.  As far as cartoon characters go I think she is pretty fucking sexy.  She is the only cartoon female that has tickled my fancy. I would totally hit that.  Thoughts? Opinions? Any fans of her like myself? Or do you guys prefer other cartoon females? Discuss.


----------



## New

Yeah, she's pretty fuckin' sexy. If you'd like, I could PM you a link to some Erin Esurance hentai(no tentacles, I promise).

Unless you've already found some, of course.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Oh I have already indulged in some of that lol. :D


----------



## goatofthenever

What I really want to find is a sexy one dimension girl.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

^ Hell yeah bro!


----------



## zephyr

shes okaaaaay.  I guess.

But my fave anime babes of all time have got to be




Princess from Battle of the Planets





Nova from Star Blazers.


----------



## rm-rf

cant seem to google it correctly, but the (presumably french) maid during the near-closing scene of disneys "beauty and the beast." i remember being about 11 years old seeing her waltz across the room with her hair all dolled up, chest pow-in straight out, and her butt just peakin out of that high skirt. that little slut needed to get fucked real bad. id capture a frame of the character under scrutiny but i only have it on VHS


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Princess has got it goin on zephyr.  You got good taste.


----------



## rm-rf

yah call me wierd but i always loved the girls from Aeon Flux, esp the main character.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> cant seem to google it correctly, but the (presumably french) maid during the near-closing scene of disneys "beauty and the beast." i remember being about 11 years old seeing her waltz across the room with her hair all dolled up, chest pow-in straight out, and her butt just peakin out of that high skirt. that little slut needed to get fucked real bad. id capture a frame of the character under scrutiny but i only have it on VHS



I totally know the character your talking about.  I cant seem to find a picture of her on Google as well.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> yah call me wierd but i always loved the girls from Aeon Flux, esp the main character.


----------



## rm-rf

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> I totally know the character your talking about.  I cant seem to find a picture of her on Google as well.




shes in the movie for like 2.4 seconds, and her only role is to look seductive at another character. disney rules.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Anastacia is pretty cute as far as Disney characters go but thats as much as I'll say about her because she kind of reminds me of my sister.


----------



## rm-rf

dude any disney chick could slide right into an hourglass, or give herself a black eye while running. 

on a side note i cant wait untill guineaPig finds this thread.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> on a side note i cant wait untill guineaPig finds this thread.



I cant wait either.  Im sure he will have some good shit to contribute lol.  He's proberly amassing bundle of cartoon chicks and hentai as we speak.


----------



## kittyinthedark

Dude, the first thing i thought when I saw that commercial for the first time was, "Damn that chick is hot!"  I'm such a fucking dork!

But hellz yeah, April O'Neal, Janine Melnitz, Scarlet....  *wistful eyes*  Cartoons were totally my first girl crushes... :D


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Back when I was young my first cartoon crush was Serena from Sailor Moon.


----------



## xena

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> cant seem to google it correctly, but the (presumably french) maid during the near-closing scene of disneys "beauty and the beast." i remember being about 11 years old seeing her waltz across the room with her hair all dolled up, chest pow-in straight out, and her butt just peakin out of that high skirt. that little slut needed to get fucked real bad. id capture a frame of the character under scrutiny but i only have it on VHS



i know my disney cartoons.  her name's babette.  here's the best picture i could find of her:






and yeah, she's hot.  especially with that little giggle she had.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

^ damn lol.


----------



## plurMONSTER

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> on a side note i cant wait untill guineaPig finds this thread.




lol

I can't wait either.

This is going to be _very_ entertaining.  And it's gonna need a big NSFW warning pretty soon too, methinks.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I'll warm things up a little bit until he gets here-


----------



## ClubbinGuido

And Kim possible, shes cute.  I admit Im a 21 year old tough guy guido and enjoy the show.


----------



## plurMONSTER

Oh, there it is!

CG beat gP to it!

Now you'll always have that to hold against him, CG.  hehe


----------



## ClubbinGuido

WOW! That never occured to me... Excellent now I got serious leverage over the guy now lol.


----------



## plurMONSTER

^
I dunno...he's set the bar pretty high, but you're on the right track


----------



## StagnantReaction

Dora the Explorer FTW


----------



## pennywise

Jessica Rabbit


----------



## Akoto

StagnantReaction said:
			
		

> Dora the Explorer FTW


Talk about jailbait!


----------



## xcidium

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..


----------



## L2R

bulma had her moments

this was not one of them
http://djfoker.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/bulma2001.jpg


----------



## L2R

here we go. that's more like it.


----------



## Kicksave




----------



## L2R

^Excellent call man

oh android 18 is hot by being such a badass




here she is showing Mr Satan what for.


----------



## L2R

she'd rip your balls off man




vegeta goes SNAP!


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Android 18 can ki-blast or smash my face anytime.


----------



## xcidium

Ohhhh and I almost forgot.


----------



## Kicksave

And just to reiterate, Kim Possible = hawt


----------



## ClubbinGuido

And Faye Valentine...






Thas my type of animated woman right there.


----------



## L2R

^the angry face is hot!


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Yo I did not even realize her face was on the poster behind her until you said somthin.


----------



## kittyinthedark

Oh, dude, I can't believe I forgot Lulu from FFX.  *drooooool*


----------



## pennywise




----------



## Infernal

How about the grown up version of Mandy?  From the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy?  Demonic Children = HAWT!






Or really fucking up your Disney experience... 

Alice?


----------



## alasdairm

this is what they look like with their clothes off:

10010010010011100100101010
10101010010101001010101001
00100100111001001010101010
10100101010010101010010010
01001110010010101010101010
01010100101010100100100100
11100100101010101010100101
01001010101001001001001110
01001010101010101001010100
10101010010010010011100100
10101010101010010101001010
10100100100100111001001010
10101010100101010010101011



alasdair


----------



## ravinpunk

pennywise said:
			
		

>



word.


----------



## plurMONSTER

Oh, come on...nobody posted this yet?!?:


----------



## Akoto

> 10010010010011100100101010
> 10101010010101001010101001
> 00100100111001001010101010
> 10100101010010101010010010
> 01001110010010101010101010
> 01010100101010100100100100
> 11100100101010101010100101
> 01001010101001001001001110
> 01001010101010101001010100
> 10101010010010010011100100
> 10101010101010010101001010
> 10100100100100111001001010
> 10101010100101010010101011



Your binary code must be devisable by 8


----------



## Rusty Cage

*Cartoon Chicks?*






^ I always wanted she-ra.

And as long as Comic book chicks count...





Dawn

or 





Fathom


----------



## ravinpunk

http://geocities.com/CaptNish/main.htm

Cartoon Girls I Wanna Nail


----------



## dr seuss




----------



## Rusty Cage

^ OMG I totally never think of Gaz in a sexy way... she's just... well too young.

But she is totally cute.


----------



## dr seuss

yeah, normal gaz is. 






but the other pic is teenage gaz, so it's ok...


----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## Pander Bear

ok, for cereal though...










This is what heppens when you're raised by television.


----------



## Khadijah

Wow..........


Wow......

I didnt know what the fuck the title meant...so after seeing ie like 5 times i was like whateva...

im well....Not disturbed that much realy. 

and thats the part that disturbs me.



Anyways, to add to the thread, i guess theres alot of Heavy Metal fans in here. me and my BF are workin on some shit right now. I like to draw alot of kinky shit sometimes, so well, Well fuck it ill add my perv drawing. Please dont steal it or save it or nothing, cuz it aint done yet, if you for any reason want it PM me (even doe i dont know why anyone would, just puttin the disclaimer.)*blushes*







Im a fukin pervert i know. and yea, i know, its a dick with no man atached 2 it but i wanted to show the full on nastyness. is this badass chick character were developing for a porno-gore comic. what yall think?


----------



## VerbalTruist

They're fucking cartoon characters... I must not get it


----------



## xcidium

edit for lacey: Fuck yes. Develop that shit up.
You got talent.


----------



## Khadijah

euphoricnod said:
			
		

> They're fucking cartoon characters... I must not get it



yea, you dont. i aint about that other crap with the rabbits or whatever but i like seeing some comic-illustrated porno its somehow hot as hell.


----------



## Pander Bear

lacey k said:
			
		

> i aint about that other crap with the rabbits or whatever.



bring back the signature!


----------



## exarkann

motoko kusanagi.

period.

hands down. she has it all.

ass, breasts, and she will hack your computer till it bleeds, then shoot you.


















i love her.


----------



## StratMan172

where can i find more of this anime porn!? i mean its for SWIM...


----------



## L2R

lacey man for real. fuckin get into comics. i've been sorting my collection for the sale and i'm telling ya, your shit could definitely pass grade.

seeing that sketch made me wanna write a short story for you to scribble.


----------



## guineaPig

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> yah call me wierd but i always loved the girls from Aeon Flux, esp the main character.


+1 +2 and +3 dude.
also, ya, as cartoons go, the esurance chick is pretty hot. although, i've seen much more hardcore of her than whats been posted.


----------



## New

Damn, some of you guys need to go to Hentaipalm. That place will have you jerking off for hours looking at all the free hentai they have in one place. You'll just be like, "DAAAAAMN" and jerking off for hours.


----------



## guineaPig

New said:
			
		

> Damn, some of you guys need to go to Hentaipalm. That place will have you jerking off for hours looking at all the free hentai they have in one place. You'll just be like, "DAAAAAMN" and jerking off for hours.


fucker.  exarkann is now deprived of the motoko flash hentai game i sent you because you fucking lost it lol. why did you go and fucking do that?!?! i needed to re-rip the fucking music off it!


----------



## rm-rf

clubbinguido, you have nudes of an animated woman from television commercials. that is probably the funniest thing ive seen all day (i woke up 7 mins ago...)



			
				alasdairm said:
			
		

> this is what they look like with their clothes off:
> 
> 10010010010011100100101010
> 10101010010101001010101001
> 00100100111001001010101010
> 10100101010010101010010010
> 01001110010010101010101010
> 01010100101010100100100100
> 11100100101010101010100101
> 01001010101001001001001110
> 01001010101010101001010100
> 10101010010010010011100100
> 10101010101010010101001010
> 10100100100100111001001010
> 10101010100101010010101011





			
				Akoto said:
			
		

> Your binary code must be devisable by 8




Sorry I have to drop some science here but pixel values are nearly always (enough to say always) represented as a floating point value :-D



			
				ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> And Faye Valentine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thas my type of animated woman right there.




aw man i miss that show, yah shes way hot. id let her fly my joystick anyday.



			
				xena said:
			
		

> i know my disney cartoons.  her name's babette.  here's the best picture i could find of her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah, she's hot.  especially with that little giggle she had.




HELL YEAH thats it exactly thanks!!!!!


----------



## New

guineaPig said:
			
		

> fucker.  exarkann is now deprived of the motoko flash hentai game i sent you because you fucking lost it lol. why did you go and fucking do that?!?! i needed to re-rip the fucking music off it!




Dude, my mom's PC that you sent it to DIED on her! She had to buy a fucking new one!

But yeah, it is a shame that I lost it.


----------



## guineaPig

anime chick boob chart lol


----------



## Blue_Phlame

wow, didn't really think that so many bluelighters would be into hentai.

anybody remember rule #34?


----------



## guineaPig

^i swear by rule 34 lol
4chan user i assume?




the japanses are some twisted folk


----------



## New

Haha, nothing like a classic mutual-dickgirl-bukkake-masturbation while fucking themselves in the ass with various fruits and vegetables picture.


----------



## guineaPig

its only gonna get better from here


----------



## Khadijah

i dont like how the japanese draw titties at all. they always look fake as hell. and they really aint big on asses over there in japan just huge fakelookin balloon titties. 

I think american porno art is much more attractive, i thin becuz of the way they animate the faces i never been able to think of any anime character as good looking. they all look the same to me the way they design the face shape the same way most of the time. its like they just take different hair and eye colors , change the outfit, and thats the difference from one to the next. I would take some comic porn from the good ol USA anytime over the manga and anime crap. Just my 2...


----------



## Khadijah

L2R said:
			
		

> lacey man for real. fuckin get into comics. i've been sorting my collection for the sale and i'm telling ya, your shit could definitely pass grade.
> 
> seeing that sketch made me wanna write a short story for you to scribble.




Thanks man! you should see the shit me and my BF do together when we draw its pure insanity. But everyone up in here all about the manga style I aint gettin no love   'cept from you hehe


----------



## New

Hell, lacey, I thought your shit was pretty hot. I just have more of an affinity for the manga style because people do weirder shit in it.

If you manage to bust some freak grooves on your sketch pad, tell me. I'd be the first to look at it.


----------



## Khadijah

cuz shes the little fuckin mermaid yo. thats like humping your teddy bear from childhood or someting.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> clubbinguido, you have nudes of an animated woman from television commercials. that is probably the funniest thing ive seen all day (i woke up 7 mins ago...)



Dude I totally just remembered making this thread just now.  When I posted it it I was so fucking ripped on dope.  Im laughing so fucking hard right now over some of the fucking pics and this thread.  I mean I expected this thread to take a turn to really explicit if it got off the runway but that fucking Lilo and Stich shit just crossed the fucking line.  I cant stop fucking laughing.  I didnt expect this shit.  Only on Bluelight.


----------



## New

lacey k said:
			
		

> cuz shes the little fuckin mermaid yo. thats like humping your teddy bear from childhood or someting.




I tried to find teddy bear porn, but my sources turned up dry.


----------



## guineaPig

how bout some animation? hehehe


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

seriously???  nobody said lara croft yet?!#


----------



## guineaPig

ah yes! who can forget lara croft!


----------



## guineaPig

PLURmonster said:
			
		

> Oh, there it is!
> 
> CG beat gP to it!
> 
> Now you'll always have that to hold against him, CG.  hehe


lol, he only beat me to it because i was passed out drunk when this thread was made lol
to up the anti for my poor response time, i'll give ya somethin special 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/svqodo
^Mai Chan's Daily Life!
its guro, and if you dont know what "guro" is, i'll give ya a sample 

*NSFW*: 









and heres some kim possible porn
http://www.mediafire.com/?9zy4moonnyh
a flash game of kim possible giving head
http://www.sexuploader.com/?d=8QEII5VC
and the previously mentioned flash game featuring motoko
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KBWP84PS

the bar has been raised lol


----------



## Pander Bear

I'll have to examine these closely. There might be a critical theory thesis in here somewhere.


----------



## guineaPig

o and going back to the original topic, heres an animated pic


----------



## Akoto

lacey k said:
			
		

> cuz shes the little fuckin mermaid yo. thats like humping your teddy bear from childhood or someting.



Yarly, who wants to hump a fish? Those bones are sharp


----------



## Pander Bear

lacey k said:
			
		

> cuz shes the little fuckin mermaid yo. thats like humping your teddy bear from childhood or someting.



I don't want to blow your mind too hard or anything, but there are actually people who do that. The cut holes in stuffed animals and fuck the stuffing, cum in them, and then play with the cum covered stuffing. (not me, I'm just well-read )

http://www.coyotes.org/fangwolf/plush.html

Nothing will ever beat this for sheer fucked-upness, though.
(Tag added for shock/surprise value. Nothing that'll scar you any worse than the Lilo and Stitch porn, and you can't unsee that, now can you. )

*NSFW*:


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Ahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa^^^^


----------



## StagnantReaction

Penetron!

I love this thread dearly.


----------



## Pander Bear

^^
Miss Verruca Salt?


----------



## guineaPig

found some little mermaid related material lol


----------



## exarkann

guineaPig said:
			
		

> fucker.  exarkann is now deprived of the motoko flash hentai game i sent you because you fucking lost it lol. why did you go and fucking do that?!?! i needed to re-rip the fucking music off it!




omg. i MUST have it.

and guro is awesome. simply awesome.
it doesnt get me off, but the attention to detail in the artwork is amazing.


and 4chan is at the same time pretty cool and sickingly disturbing... and not4chan is... even weirder.


----------



## guineaPig

^
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KBWP84PS
edit: yes, thats the one! just checked it out. the music for it is fucking awesome. .


----------



## youarewhatyouis

damn i couldnt stop laughing at these, whatdafuck! :D


----------



## guineaPig

hehehe, ghost-job.  harry potter, what have you become???


----------



## New

Some of these I have seen, but the ones I haven't are pretty sweet!

Good job!


----------



## guineaPig

^i knew you'd love this thread


----------



## StagnantReaction

even if the thread is dead, you can still rape it for what it's worth

http://discharges.org/r/tmnt.swf


----------



## Khadijah

Hahaha i kinda like this thread.*bump*


----------



## L2R

StagnantReaction said:
			
		

> even if the thread is dead, you can still rape it for what it's worth
> 
> http://discharges.org/r/tmnt.swf



ahhahahah you can zoom in and everything!


----------



## guineaPig

^hahahahaha, how did i miss that????? thats fucking awesome! i have the window minimized just to listen to the audio hahaha.
the zooming it is also awesome in an over the top way


----------



## L2R




----------



## Khadijah

Yo i just had to bump this thread.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Oh shit! Rule 34!


----------



## Khadijah

Yo you know what now that I think of it, if i had to pick any character, Kratos from god of wars definately aiight.

Hahahahah, Aw man, i cant believe Im postin that! But im tryna stay on topic here kids.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

lacey k said:
			
		

> Yo you know what now that I think of it, if i had to pick any character, Kratos from god of wars definately aiight.
> 
> Hahahahah, Aw man, i cant believe Im postin that! But im tryna stay on topic here kids.


----------



## Khadijah

AHAHAHAH, HOLY SHIT.

LMFAO. Wow, rule 34 is true in every way. Dude I shoulda realized what postin that could cause.


----------



## phr

CG's sister?

Come on, someone's got the pics.


----------



## GenericMind

^I do.


----------



## TheRiseIsTheFall

me too^^   She's very friendly


----------



## ClubbinGuido

TheRiseIsTheFall said:
			
		

> me too^^   She's very friendly



Go back to fapping to loli.


----------



## exarkann

look what i found:

the rule 34 website

oh yes, even your mom is on it.


----------



## Wintermute

WTF.


----------



## Average Whiteboy

Fuck that bitch, she's a Giants fan!


----------



## That_Guy

Dear Lacey,

GET OUT OF MY HEAD

I randomly thought about Erin Esurance yesterday and now, this thread.

Praise the angsty tennage Jesus for Rule 34

Love,
That_Guy xoxo


----------



## TALLY

Whoa, who knew Marge was such a slut?


----------



## TALLY

L2R said:
			
		

>




LOL, I wonder who drew those...Matt Groaning!!


----------



## ClubbinGuido

In before _Get out Bart I'm piss_


----------



## matt2012

All I can say on this is R A V E N!!!!


----------



## ClubbinGuido

matt2012 said:
			
		

> All I can say on this is R A V E N!!!!



All I can say is that porn exists of her.


----------



## matt2012

seen it


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

center said:
			
		

>


So like, is the reason you have that avatar is because a "guido" has spiked up hair just like dragonball Z characters do?

I don't understand what a guido is but I just saw that pic and what you said in OD and I thought it was hilarious. Please post the macros and pics and whatever that you said you would if it was in the Lounge ^_^


----------



## guineaPig

matt2012 said:
			
		

> All I can say on this is R A V E N!!!!


http://rapidshare.com/files/50158032/Raven_flash_by_Zone.rar
observe. 2 zone flash animations with her.
one where she gets tentical raped, and the second where she gets raped anally and vaginally by some dude with a mask...apparently it's her birthday, because after he gets off in her ass he goes "oh....and a happy birthday"

i tell you, i laughed until tears were streaming down my face.


----------



## matt2012

damn...Now I have to go download WinRAR


----------



## guineaPig

you fail for not having it in the first place


----------



## matt2012

Yeah I know...Not having it has been enfringing on my pron watching capabilities for some time now.


----------



## guineaPig

if you have flash installed on your preferred browser, you should run the .swf with that btw.


----------



## matt2012

guineaPig said:
			
		

> if you have flash installed on your preferred browser, you should run the .swf with that btw.



HAHAHA...there's beads of sweat and everything

Edit....Oh shit the tentical one is even better ROLF!!!


----------



## Blue_Phlame

matt2012 said:
			
		

> HAHAHA...there's beads of sweat and everything
> 
> Edit....Oh shit the tentical one is even better ROLF!!!



what are you, 12?


----------



## TALLY

I think hes 12 1/2. 

Dont forget the half, thats very important.


----------



## exarkann

raven is a hottie.


----------



## matt2012

I didn't find the porn nor did i search for it...it was given to me on a silver platter.

but it was sure worth a good laugh. Who put beads of sweat on animated porn?

Someone dedicatd to thier craft, thats who.


----------



## Wintermute

^Hah, you haven't seen much hentai before, have you?


----------



## felix

*leela ftw*


----------



## captainballs

This is how I roll:

*NSFW*: 























[/IMG]


----------



## 5-HT2

Lacey, you have talent, and can easily hold your own with most porn comic artists.  Your sketch was the highlight of this thread.  Most of the other stuff, I have seen already


----------



## matt2012

Wintermute said:
			
		

> ^Hah, you haven't seen much hentai before, have you?



I didn't even know there was Raven porn. well not flash animation anyway.

maybe I should bone up.


----------



## kytnism

i fap to foxxy.

...kytnism...


----------



## ClubbinGuido

TheodoreRoosevelt said:
			
		

> So like, is the reason you have that avatar is because a "guido" has spiked up hair just like dragonball Z characters do?
> 
> I don't understand what a guido is but I just saw that pic and what you said in OD and I thought it was hilarious. Please post the macros and pics and whatever that you said you would if it was in the Lounge ^_^



I am a Guido.


----------



## ClubbinGuido




----------



## guineaPig

fuck yeah french chick from Ratatouille


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I be damned.


----------



## guineaPig

thats what i said


----------



## ClubbinGuido

This is for you gP, I hope you enjoy.  Animooted for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## guineaPig

haha! i've seen that before i think.
there is a FUCKTON of Bleach 34's out there.


----------



## guineaPig

http://www.fakku.net/manga.php?series=Harry%20Potter
FAKKU has an entire section for harry potter related h mangas actually lol.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Emma by any chance?


----------



## guineaPig

i think i got some 34 of emma around here somewhere...


----------



## ClubbinGuido

If it exists, there is porn of it. No exceptions.


----------



## guineaPig

BAM!


----------



## S2K

guineaPig said:
			
		

> a flash game of kim possible giving head
> http://www.sexuploader.com/?d=8QEII5VC



I fucking came


----------



## That_Guy




----------



## Chicago66

This thread has more views than any other thread in the lounge.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Chicago66 said:
			
		

> This thread has more views than any other thread in the lounge.



Goes to show what a great bunch we are.


----------



## Chicago66

I would definitely fuck erin esurance.


----------



## rangrz

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> If it exists, there is porn of it. No exceptions.



most scared rule 34


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Do not want.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

*lol applemilk*


----------



## guineaPig

AT FULL FORCE!!!

i didn't like her new haircut though.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

It sucks.


----------



## guineaPig

i'd still smash, but you know, as long as she wasn't talking.

unless it was like hentai dialog
that'd be fitting.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

guineaPig said:
			
		

> i'd still smash, but you know, as long as she wasn't talking.
> 
> unless it was like hentai dialog
> that'd be fitting.



I would enjoy watching that.  I would LOL.


----------



## guineaPig

i'd be all like "KOHR!!!!"


----------



## Khadijah

5-HT2 said:
			
		

> Lacey, you have talent, and can easily hold your own with most porn comic artists.  Your sketch was the highlight of this thread.  Most of the other stuff, I have seen already



Shit, thanks yo. I forgot i posted that in here. a lil love is always good!


----------



## TALLY

rangrz said:
			
		

> most scared rule 34



OMG LOLWUTTHEFUCK

Rangrz, this is your best post yet.


----------



## brutus

rangrz said:
			
		

> most scared rule 34


Best post ever on bluelight.


----------



## Carl Landrover

That Insurance chick is definitely hot. 

I'm a bit disappointed that no on has posted any Jessica Rabbit pictures on here, unless I missed them. 






I had a big crush on here when I was 5. I'd definitely still do her today.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^^^ Oh hell yeah! That dipshit Roger had damn fine taste in trophy wives.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Roger Rabbit.  That furfag.


----------



## TALLY




----------



## guineaPig

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> That Insurance chick is definitely hot.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed that no on has posted any Jessica Rabbit pictures on here, unless I missed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a big crush on here when I was 5. I'd definitely still do her today.


have i posted that link of gianna dressed as jessica rabbit?

i want to say i did, but i can't for the life of me remember.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

TALLY said:
			
		

>


----------



## Khadijah

guineaPig said:
			
		

> have i posted that link of gianna dressed as jessica rabbit?
> 
> i want to say i did, but i can't for the life of me remember.



Yo I just noticed that I think jessica rabbits eyebrows top even mine for crazyness. Damn that broad!


----------



## guineaPig

fucking furfags.

every now and then the conversation about furries comes up IRL amongst ppl who have barely heard of it and it's just downright fascinating to them.

they're quite surprised when i voice my most intense hatred towards them.

goddamn furfags.


----------



## TALLY

Lacey Rabbit said:
			
		

> Yo I just noticed that I think jessica rabbits eyebrows top even mine for crazyness. Damn that broad!




You should dress up like Jessica Rabbit and take some hot sexy photos.


----------



## guineaPig

lacey k said:
			
		

> Yo I just noticed that I think jessica rabbits eyebrows top even mine for crazyness. Damn that broad!


but that would make you a decent match given a hair dye and a new dress....

ok, right now, paypal action, how much to get you to dress up like JR?


----------



## sad mafioso

haha 
"dave, it's oprah...i'm pregnant."
"Gotchya bitch!"


----------



## Khadijah

guineaPig said:
			
		

> but that would make you a decent match given a hair dye and a new dress....
> 
> ok, right now, paypal action, how much to get you to dress up like JR?




Hmmmmmmmmm.........This could be arranged........Halloween will come someday. Patience.


----------



## guineaPig

thats what you said about the bikini pics!!!


----------



## ClubbinGuido

guineaPig said:
			
		

> thats what you said about the bikini pics!!!



You just reminded me of something tonight but I'm not going to say it because I'd get slapped by Lacey.

I already said too much.  I'm high.   Forget this post.


----------



## TALLY

I still wanna see that Lacey K sex tape she was talkin about.  

HOOK A CRACKER UP!!


----------



## Khadijah

O yea.....Damn i forgot about that. Well you see jessica rabbit wears clothes so its more acceptable to me than a bikini.


----------



## Khadijah

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> You just reminded me of something tonight but I'm not going to say it because I'd get slapped by Lacey.
> 
> I already said too much.  I'm high.   Forget this post.



I know dude. my bf told me afterwards. I said why the fuck didnt you tell me but it was too late. Blame that fucking chair. I apologize for you havin to see that.


----------



## TALLY

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> You just reminded me of something tonight but I'm not going to say it because I'd get slapped by Lacey.
> 
> I already said too much.  I'm high.   Forget this post.




What did you see?  Was it a boob?  Was it a butt cheek?  Was it a boob and a butt cheek?


Spill the beans, CG!!!


----------



## Khadijah

Enough!!!


----------



## guineaPig

it had better not have to do with lacey's sister, because i called dibs.


----------



## Khadijah

No sisters.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 



*Purple and lace thong is purple and lace.*


----------



## TALLY

*EDIT....THONG-THA-THONG-THONG-THONG*


----------



## guineaPig

lacey k said:
			
		

> No sisters.


i keep forgetting to badger you for your sisters info.

c'mon, just an AIM SN? can't i talk to her?

gP=crushed


----------



## Khadijah

She is madly in love with her boyfriend. Actually i dont think she even got a aim name tho to be real wit u. 

anyways , 
"she gotta man, what her man got to do witchu, she gotta man!"

Cmon Tally i know you can sing Positive K with me!

And connie I cant slap you simply for the fact that it is my fault. Jus for the record tho, I aint no skank, If i knew that shit was hangin out I woulda fixed it.


----------



## TALLY

GP said:
			
		

> i keep forgetting to badger you for your sisters info.
> 
> c'mon, just an AIM SN? can't i talk to her?
> 
> gP=crushed




Dude, I have never seen lacey's sister before!! Pics?


----------



## TALLY

lacey k said:
			
		

> She is madly in love with her boyfriend. Actually i dont think she even got a aim name tho to be real wit u.
> 
> *anyways ,
> "she gotta man, what her man got to do witchu, she gotta man!"
> 
> Cmon Tally i know you can sing Positive K with me!*
> 
> And connie I cant slap you simply for the fact that it is my fault. Jus for the record tho, I aint no skank, If i knew that shit was hangin out I woulda fixed it.



Im not tryna hear dat, see?


----------



## guineaPig

she got a man?  all i hear is "challenging epicness"

noone challenges me ever.
i live in a life w/o challenge.

challenge me. i expect i can deliver results, but i am at a lack of resources.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

lacey k said:
			
		

> She is madly in love with her boyfriend. Actually i dont think she even got a aim name tho to be real wit u.
> 
> anyways ,
> "she gotta man, what her man got to do witchu, she gotta man!"
> 
> Cmon Tally i know you can sing Positive K with me!
> 
> And connie I cant slap you simply for the fact that it is my fault. Jus for the record tho, I aint no skank, If i knew that shit was hangin out I woulda fixed it.



When I snuck around the side of your car and crawled in to try and scare you were leaning foward with your back turned to me.  I proceeded to continue in trying to scare you instead of staring quietly like a rape rodent.  I know you ain't no skank. Your a fine young lady.


----------



## Khadijah

And you are a upstanding young man. A goodfella in every sense of the word. And that is why other peeps such as...say.....GP will never see me in anythin but a hoodie and sweats.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

*Muahahahahahah!*



			
				lacey k said:
			
		

> And you are a upstanding young man. A goodfella in every sense of the word. And that is why other peeps such as...say.....GP will never see me in anythin but a hoodie and sweats.


----------



## L2R

guineaPig said:
			
		

> BAM!


----------



## Thou

^lolwat


----------



## Khadijah

Get that fuckin furry shit outta here!!!!!! 

I am proud to say

YIFF IN HELL!!!!!

That shit is so fuckin disgusting it disturbs the hell outta me. ANIMALS ARE NOT SEXY


----------



## Thou

Aww, but their so cuddly?


----------



## Khadijah

So are babies. 

ANIMALS=NOT SEXUAL

EVEN IN ANIMATED FORM

I like you 2cb but if you into that furry shit i must respecfully kepp my distance


----------



## orml

win.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm confused what everyone is talking about? Is it the thing where people dress up as animals and rub up against each other? That's yiffing right?

I've only heard about it from a CSI episode.


----------



## Thou

lacey k said:
			
		

> So are babies.
> 
> ANIMALS=NOT SEXUAL
> 
> EVEN IN ANIMATED FORM
> 
> I like you 2cb but if you into that furry shit i must respecfully kepp my distance




lol, nah I just couldn't find any other Jab Comics that would let me hotlink their images. He's sick btw.


----------



## Thou

Here's a new doodle from the lady.


----------



## Khadijah

Inb4fap


----------



## TALLY

^too late!!


----------



## LiLc

Erin Esurance is hot!!!


----------



## That_Guy

pics or this thread is useless


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Hahaha! 145,689 views and still rising!


----------



## SKL

I am ashamed of myself that yes indeed I found some of these hawt.






But furries? WTF.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Carl Landrover

Besides being hot has anyone used Erin E-surance or I guess more specifically e-surance?


----------



## felix

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> Hahaha! 145,689 views and still rising!


i suspect some faggotry is afoot in those stats.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Probably you with a massive chubby.


----------



## Walks

o lawd I cant believe I looked at this thread


----------



## SKL

Everyone is a toonophile for Erin Esurance.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^well as they say "go crazy with the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## SKL

saiwut


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Sail Away is a 1972 album by Randy Newman. In 2003, the album was ranked number 321 on Rolling Stone magazine's list of the 500 greatest albums of all time.

The album stands as a prime example of Newman's ability with musical satire. The title track takes the form of a pitch from a slave trader in Africa.






i am edvard munch and i endorse this message


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Walks said:
			
		

> o lawd I cant believe I looked at this thread



This thread has been viewed 153,119 times.  BL is full of sick fucks.



			
				ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> Hahaha! 145,689 views and still rising!



Since fucking September its been viewed 10,00o moar times.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

157,741 views.  Legendary thread is legendary.


----------



## That_Guy




----------



## Busty St Clare

I'd hit it!


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Hahahah! Oh wow! Nice Gaia avatar faggot.


----------



## saveyour

bringing this thread back to embarrass the OP


----------



## Max Power

^ Actually, I think CG might be proud of this thread.


----------



## saveyour

i concur, i'm proud of you son


----------



## Riconoen

best of bluelight.


----------



## saveyour

ClubbinGuido said:


> You just reminded me of something tonight but I'm not going to say it because I'd get slapped by Lacey.
> 
> I already said too much.  I'm high.   Forget this post.



cg vs. laceyk - potentially epic ny vs. nj heroin addict battle royale

post may be a year old but i now call on the powers that be of clubbinguido to load up his kit with the motherload and slam the plunger down into his brainstem in order to recall the details of this post to begin this holy flame war in the lounge underworld. epic go


----------



## tripmonkey505




----------



## neverstop

^no




^yes


----------



## Riconoen

^ I remember watching that when I was a kid. Thinking back on it. they're supposed ot be in 4th grade but act alot older. It's like those teen movies where the actors are old enough to be the teachers.


----------



## saveyour

stfu football head


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I've fapped to her


----------



## slushy muddy water

kasumi


----------



## saveyour

i drive in nj without insurance. catch me if you can you fucking pigs!!!!!!


----------



## Riconoen

fapfapfap at kasumi pic. 

And I think it's fucking retarded to make it illegal to drive without insurance. Someones got thier hands in the governments pocket.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Well, when someone without insurance hits you are you just gonna be like, lolwut you can't pay for my car? O well


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ it should start from that point.

You fuck up someone's car, you are in debt from that point on.


----------



## Riconoen

I have insurance I'm just saying why is the governments problem.


----------



## saveyour

i dont have insurance but what i do have is a very specific set of skills that makes people like me hell for people like you.


----------



## Riconoen

Everything Liam Neeson says turns to gold.


----------



## saveyour

everything i touch falls to pieces


----------



## Riconoen

Back to the topic at hand

seriously, why does the governemtn feel the need to make laws "for our own protection".
If you drive without insurance, you're an idiot, but why does the government have to step in and slap you with a $1000 fine if you get caught without it? It's common fucking sense to get insurance and it isn't the governments job to teach us that or make laws forcing us to do it.


----------



## saveyour

i'd say because not only do they assume that the american people are idiots but the people making those laws are also idiots themselves being driven by the urge to extract as much money as they can from the common man in order for the ruling party to save us from ourselves with our own money that's being used as they see fit. or i could be way off base here


----------



## New

Less Politics, more hentai. Preferably with tentacles or Erin Esurance. Both would make my day.


----------



## Riconoen

Nope, It's a truism that speed limits are intentionaly at least ten miles lower than they should be to generate revenue. On the highway from carson city to reno they lowered the speed limit from 60 to 50 a few years ago and made it a double penalty. I was stopped there going 20 over, the cop was cool becuase I didn't have a record back then and ticketed me for going 5 over, but I forgot to put my updated insurance info in my glove box so he slapped me with an extra $1000 dollars until I went to traffic court and showed them the updated papers. I still had to pay $150 though.


----------



## saveyour

page 7 needs more NSFW tags


----------



## Chicago66

Insurance protects not just you, but other people.


----------



## Riconoen

fuck other people.


----------



## doesntmatter

excuse me?


----------



## leila762

Riconoen said:


> fuck other people.




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  

Thats my boy


----------



## Riconoen

that's right, fuck other people. other people suck, they don't think like you talk like you or like the things you like or even look like you. fuck that, make some alts and befriend yourself in internet forums.


----------



## leila762

^^^^^^^^^^^ insurance telephone salesman


----------



## Riconoen

Behind him are the boxes you could be saving by switching to gieco.


----------



## tripmonkey505

leila762 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^ insurance telephone salesman



i knew we never shulda brought McDonalds over there.


----------



## ClubbinGuido




----------



## ClubbinGuido




----------



## ClubbinGuido




----------



## Riconoen

Adepta Sororitas aren't celibate either.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Damn right.  They fuck in the name of the Emperor, to give birth to future Space Marines and Guard for the Imperium.


----------



## v4lium

ClubbinGuido said:


> Back when I was young my first cartoon crush was Serena from Sailor Moon.



Haha same here. I spent many a night as an 8 year old creaming my pants(or the 8 year old equivalent of pant-creaming)


----------



## ClubbinGuido

v4lium said:


> Haha same here. I spent many a night as an 8 year old creaming my pants(or the 8 year old equivalent of pant-creaming)



Really? Thank Elysium I was not the only one.  My next cartoon crush was Ryoko from Tenchi Muyo.

I was such a fucking weeaboo faggot back then...


----------



## slushy muddy water

^i had sailor moon crush as well!


----------



## AmorRoark

Chicago66 said:


> Insurance protects not just you, but other people.



Hi! :D


----------



## romaniaK

the first outfit looks like Joanna Dark from perfect dark zero


----------



## ClubbinGuido

romaniaK said:


> the first outfit looks like Joanna Dark from perfect dark zero



Fuck lol.  Cannot unsee!


----------



## romaniaK

ClubbinGuido said:


>













^^ and that's me ... and I was in OXM with it too ... I dont even like cosplaying, but I love that outfit


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Oh wow. If more girls like you did cosplaying, it wouldn't get a bad rap like it does.  You are quite pretty.  I really like your hair, my girlfriend just got hers done and it looks just like yours, just not as red and without the white streaks.


----------



## romaniaK

^^ It was a wig


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Wig or not, you pulled it off and made it look damn good.


----------



## tigger420

wish I could find pic's from Legand of the Overfiend.......hot hentai, but I'm biased it was my first.


----------



## saveyour




----------



## ClubbinGuido

^ super kawaii desu


----------



## saveyour

lemme make this a little less suitable for work (not that anyone here actually has a job)


*NSFW*:


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Riconoen said:


> fuck other people.





leila762 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Thats my boy



Oh the irony lol


----------



## Bob Loblaw

saveyour said:


>


----------



## saveyour

immachargingmah esurance!


----------



## DoseYouAll

Glad I found this thread. It is true, hehe. Animated/anime chicks can be very sexy in a strange way. Not like I fetishize cartoons, maybe it is the exagerrated breast size and hips on animated girls? I do really, really like some punk rock girls with blue or pink or green hair .That can be fucking HOT.


----------



## Tupac777

I like Sandy Cheeks from Spongebob.shes bangin.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Tupac777 said:


> I like Sandy Cheeks from Spongebob.shes bangin.



I see that your a fucking furfag.  Please die in a fire you anthropomorphic animal loving Tommy Hilfiger.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I always thought Tinkerbell was a little slut...


----------



## halakar

Am i the first to mention Jessica Rabbit??


----------



## Tupac777

ClubbinGuido said:


> I see that your a fucking furfag.  Please die in a fire you anthropomorphic animal loving Tommy Hilfiger.


just look at that chest!

>.>
<.<


----------



## fritzz

I just get mad when those commercials come on. I tried to get a quote, and they wanted WAY to much money.


----------



## -Guido-

Bump.


----------



## Riconoen

Riconoen said:
			
		

> fuck other people.



damn right.


----------



## New

-Guido- said:


> Bump.


And Guido goes for the save!


----------



## Riconoen

riconoen said:


> damn right.



+ 1


----------



## harley89

riconoen said:


> + 1



+1.


----------



## guineaPig

shame the HD on my last computer is fried. i could've revitalized this thread.

requesting that it NOT be archived until i am once again able to do so.


----------



## atri

request approved


----------



## guineaPig

excellent.
may be a little bit before i can do so. believe it or not, rebuilding my music/comic/movie/tv ep/porn collection in tandem is taking a bit of time. for now, i leave you with jessie rocket


----------



## -Guido-

Bump. Most Viewed Thread in the history of Bluelight.



> 216,208 Views


----------



## Riconoen

rule 34 on flo from the progressive commercials


----------



## -Guido-

Riconoen said:


> rule 34 on flo from the progressive commercials


----------



## D's

i dont care i still think she's hot.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Clubbingguido is dead and gone, dead and gone.  just let him RIP.


----------



## Riconoen

^ I pour out a 40 for him every day. his son guido's a cools guy I look out for him becuase CG wanted me too he's just liek his old man


----------



## trainwreckmolly

how the fuck does this thread have double the view count of any thread in the history of the lounge?


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## Damien

Hey, it's DW! :D

What always cracks me up about this thread is that there are ~300 replies and 219,456 views.


----------



## -Guido-

Damien said:


> Hey, it's DW! :D
> 
> What always cracks me up about this thread is that there are ~300 replies and 219,456 views.



I created the most viewed thread ever in the history of Bluelight.  It goes to show what sick fucking perverted drug addicts we are.


----------



## Damien

And proud. :D

Contribution:


----------



## Primal365

O.K. first of please stop using photobucket cuz a huge amount of the pics on this thread are gone. Also can someone repost the picture Lacy drew cuz i want to see it but it is not there cuz photobucket sucks.

And how do i put up a picture? The whole animated porn this is more funny then hot but my bro is addicted to it so i raided his cpu and found a shit load.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

first off lurk moar


----------



## Busty St Clare

Well I guess you should have just got here earlier Primal365...


----------



## Riconoen

how in the fuck did this get the most views of any thread on BL?


----------



## Riconoen

I have a thoery. all the rule 34's posted in this thread got a shitload of hits from google.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Good theory actually ^ ^


----------



## Primal365

The girls of Naruto



*NSFW*:


----------



## Riconoen

fuck naruto.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

not even worth the time


----------



## Primal365

Here to make up for fail naruto no one complained bout pokemon pic so here. This one is kind of graphic.




*NSFW*:


----------



## MistaJeff

She's asking for it. 






I think Totoro is a Japanese version of Pedobear.


----------



## tathra

Primal365 said:


> Well I do have a life outside of posting here...



loser.

jeff, totoro doesnt get around enough to be a pedo pervert.  pedobear is actually the japanese version of pedobear (he originated on 2channel)


----------



## Busty St Clare

Bump..... because BL most popular thread just won't die 


*NSFW*:


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

e[ºic bump


----------



## chainsawr

hey i remember you, thread.


----------



## Winding Vines

Primal365 said:


> *NSFW*:



Clearly you can see the difference between an american penis vs. a jap. penis.


----------



## guineaPig

Busty St Clare said:


> Well I guess you should have just got here earlier Primal365...



oh cheetarah. you confused me sexually as a child and you continue to do so as an adult.


----------



## D's

I do think that "Flo" is rather sexy her self.


----------



## guineaPig

^i've got porn of her around here somewhere. lemme dig it up.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

flo looks like she just caught the rough end of a sharpie.


----------



## Pillthrill

Yes! Porn. Rule 34,


----------



## guineaPig

coulda sworn i had a pic around here of her being raped by tentacles...maybe that was on my last computer....


----------



## D's

trainwreckmolly said:


> flo looks like she just caught the rough end of a sharpie.



shes still fucking hot..




schwing!!


----------



## guineaPig

dude, as far as i'm concerned, there's two types of people in this world. people that would do flo, and people that can go to hell.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I wish I could go to hell, man.


----------



## guineaPig

here we go. flo + tentacles.


----------



## Pillthrill

Yup, for some reason she's kinda hot. Just as long as she doesn't talk.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Bump.

So few posters, so many creepers


----------



## Lucy Noeno

can we get this in bobl?


----------



## Pharcyde

saveyour said:


>



Lol


----------



## Utahrd

^if I could actually get off to porn like that, I would be proud of myself for being such a fucking perv.

esurance girl=would wreck.  flo is really really annoying.  but if progressive did some commercial that transitioned to her getting pounded uber hard on that counter in the white room, like by one of the old dudes with glasses, like using the price check gun as a vag dildo and then sticking it up the guys ass and then back in her vag, as long as she was trying to sell the insurance during the whole ordeal, you had better fucking believe I would switch to progressive.  if only geico did it...gecko porn fuck yeah.

ugh.  now I feel like the family guy tooth fairy.


----------



## Way|0st

wat


----------



## captainballs




----------



## Lucy Noeno

TIFA IS A PURE MAIDEN HOW DARE YOU. 

When I played Mirrors Edgethe cutsceneds were animated just like the wierd frenchime esurance commercials and I now imagined playing as erin esurance the rest of the game


----------



## captainballs

Tifa will let you cum inside her.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

pure maiden.


----------



## captainballs

Look at the the Chocobo's dripping, flaccid phallus, fully satiated by Tifa's seasoned yet vulnerable cunt.


----------



## Bardeaux

Bitch annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## captainballs




----------



## pharmakos

captainballs said:


>



truth

the only wish i have is that there were more chocobos


----------



## shimazu

I always thought Ariel from Little Mermaid was sexy


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Stay on topic fagits!


----------



## xHippiexchildx

Hentai? Hm?


----------



## Busty St Clare

Would you like me to merge them? hmmm?


----------



## pharmakos

please don't

too much gay hentai in that one

and butthurt hippiechick


----------



## xHippiexchildx

thenightwatch said:


> please don't
> 
> too much gay hentai in that one
> 
> and butthurt hippiechick



You mad bro?


----------



## pharmakos

^^ thats one of my lines

haven't you played this game before?


----------



## lonewolf13

every day. goodnight.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

get rid of the hentai. more real flo

and lol @ hippie chiuld ban


----------



## Lucy Noeno

yeah I really want to see shitty photoshops. 

more hentai


----------



## DexterMeth

Fuck all of you 

Praise Jesus


----------



## pharmakos

DexterMeth said:


> Praise Jesus



when i inherit the kingdom of heaven you will be first in line at the buffet


----------



## -Guido-

Thread with the most views ever lol. You are all sick deranged fucks.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Its a baby ruth.


----------



## Max Power

-Guido- said:


> Thread with the most views ever lol.



Actually that title belong to an F&T thread.


----------



## lonewolf13

he prolly meant int he Lounge


----------



## Busty St Clare

Bump


----------



## pharmakos

just skimmed through this thread again.  its still lame.  you're just feeling nostalgic.


----------



## modern buddha

I forgot what this thread is even about.


----------



## ArCi

Hippiechild is still banned?


----------



## pharmakos

thats what happens when you seriously threaten staff members via PM

off with his head!

i just watched alice in wonderland

p.s. someone find some alice in wonderland hentai


----------



## lightofmeaning

ArCi said:


> Hippiechild is still banned?



lol First thing I noticed. I had almost forgot about her. 



Simply_Live said:


> I forgot what this thread is even about.



After reading the first page, it appears that people like to jerk it to cartoon characters. I’m going to go ahead and assume the other 15 pages are in the same vein.


----------



## modern buddha

And that this thread has 20,000 views... How does that even happen?


----------



## pharmakos

Simply_Live said:


> And that this thread has 20,000 views... How does that even happen?





lightofmeaning said:


> it appears that people like to jerk it to cartoon characters



###


----------



## modern buddha

To Erin Esurance? I can see why Clubbin' Guido is banned now!


----------



## DoctorShop

He mods Steroid Discussion now under the -Guido- handle.


----------



## lightofmeaning

DoctorShop said:


> He mods Steroid Discussion now under the -Guido- handle.



And is 15 post up the page.


----------



## XThexXTank

I like the wendys girl.  She sells burgers though not insurance


----------



## One Thousand Words

This is what you are looking for Droppers.

And to think this thread is one of the most viewed threads on BL..... perverts!


----------



## Thanatos

Photobucket failure. I didnt realize gP was _that_ into hentai..


----------



## Lysis

I want to stick my dick into a cartoon too.


----------



## Erich Generic

You don't have a dick, Lysis.


----------



## Lysis

LIEs

DIE


----------



## shimazu

droppersneck how do you feel about progressive flo? or toyotathan jan? 

sailor moon is about teenaged girls btw, fuckin perv


----------



## phr

bump


----------



## Mel22

my first ever wet dream was CAPTAIN PLANET and i was on a super huge giant swing and i fell off and he came and saved me and i came

tru story br0z.

i also want VEGETA to stick it in me arseole


----------



## pharmakos

merry christmas mel


----------



## SKL

i vaguely remember captain planet had a 'very special episode' about drugs lol

googleable of course






also as a small child I didn't realize that this guy was basically an anti-semitic caricature practically straight out of _Der Stürmer
_


----------



## Blue_Phlame

pharmakos said:


> merry christmas mel



ズﾂ！


----------



## SKL

Blue_Phlame said:


> ズﾂ！


----------



## Blue_Phlame

lol
Rule 34 or gtfo


----------



## Damien

http://priceonomics.com/how-esurance-lost-its-mascot-to-the-internet/

Bluelight gets an (dis)honorable mention.


----------



## alasdairm

^ lol.

hey stranger.

alasdair


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Damien said:


> http://priceonomics.com/how-esurance-lost-its-mascot-to-the-internet/
> 
> Bluelight gets an (dis)honorable mention.


LOL, no doubt this thread found its way to a few commercial reports. The hundreds of thousands of views  ranked this thread near the top of the Google search results for Erin Esurance.

Too bad most of the pics that fueled this thread in 07 are now broken links. Much like this one immortalizing Guido & friends' posts will be down the line:


----------



## Bardeaux

Damien said:


> http://priceonomics.com/how-esurance-lost-its-mascot-to-the-internet/
> 
> Bluelight gets an (dis)honorable mention.



lol nice


----------



## phr

savage

Black woman posts that weeks ago and you guys ignore it.


----------



## New

holy shit i'm internet famous


----------



## anniegram

phr said:


> savage
> 
> Black woman posts that weeks ago and you guys ignore it.



Right?!?!


----------



## phr

It's a shame that we're basically the only racially progressive people here, Annie.


----------



## Damien

alasdairm said:


> ^ lol.
> 
> hey stranger.
> 
> alasdair


Hey aladair, how is it goin? Keepin it cheezy?



phr said:


> savage
> 
> Black woman posts that weeks ago and you guys ignore it.



I briefly looked around and didn't see it posted. My sincerest apologies to said black woman.


----------



## phr

Sf was only half offended. It's coo.


----------



## -Guido-

Blue_Phlame said:


> LOL, no doubt this thread found its way to a few commercial reports. The hundreds of thousands of views  ranked this thread near the top of the Google search results for Erin Esurance.
> 
> Too bad most of the pics that fueled this thread in 07 are now broken links. Much like this one immortalizing Guido & friends' posts will be down the line:



Most viewed thread in The Lounge ever lol.


----------



## -Guido-

Also 2007. The year I jerked off to anime and came to the realization my life was going nowhere.

Also heroin, heroin everywhere.


----------



## SKL

even more than the dolphin sex thread
impressive


----------



## -Guido-

SKL said:


> dolphin sex thread



That thread gave me the weirdest boner.


----------



## -Guido-

Bump for the noobs that doubt my power level.


----------



## Kittycat5

Im scared.


----------



## SKL

-Guido- said:


> Bump for the noobs that doubt my power level.



>implying


----------



## Kittycat5




----------



## -Guido-

*scumbag-implying-costanza.jpeg*



SKL said:


> >implying





Kittycat5 said:


>


----------



## SKL

>implying implications
...
>implying I'm implying anything


----------



## pharmakos

but did you infer?


----------



## SKL

pharmakos said:


> but did you infer?



I inferred long ago that OP is a 4chan dwelling, anime watching, five figure post counting sperglord who, contrary to stereotype, is in good physical shape and goes used to go clubbing. Kudos to breaking glass ceilings.


----------



## -Guido-

SKL said:


> I inferred long ago that OP is a 4chan dwelling, anime watching, five figure post counting sperglord who, contrary to stereotype, is in good physical shape and goes used to go clubbing. Kudos to breaking glass ceilings.



I don't dwell on 4chan anymore really, I love my anime, I post whore, and I am in good shape but need to get back in peak shape through hormone use and I used to go clubbing religiously.


----------



## coelophysis

SKL has a lot of try hardin' catching up to do.. Don't blame him, blame the society that demands he keeps up with the cool kids.. Thats what I do..


Sup Skl

*pours out a lil*


----------



## -Guido-




----------



## SKL

-Guido- said:


> I don't dwell on 4chan anymore really, I love my anime, I post whore, and I am in good shape but need to get back in peak shape through hormone use and I used to go clubbing religiously.



I hit up 4chan on occasion. You and sekio have converted me on some good anime.

I'm upping my dose of test cyp and trying to start a half decent workout regimen.

It would almost appear that you're a role model or something.

that is disturbing tbh.

but anyhoo

respek

i always liked the cut of your jib ,as axlbro would say



Laika said:


> SKL has a lot of try hardin' catching up to do.. Don't blame him, blame the society that demands he keeps up with the cool kids.. Thats what I do..
> 
> 
> Sup Skl
> 
> *pours out a lil*



you're pretty good at pushing my buttons but who actually cares about your opinion?


----------



## Droppersneck

Axl stole that jib line from me sob :x


----------



## pharmakos

you invented the phrase "i like the cut of your jib"?

......


----------



## coelophysis

SKL said:


> you're pretty good at pushing my buttons but who actually cares about your opinion?



Probably the same amount of people that care about yours.

But relax bro I didn't ACTUALLY pour out a lil/waste any booze.


----------



## -Guido-

SKL said:


> I hit up 4chan on occasion. You and sekio have converted me on some good anime.
> 
> I'm upping my dose of test cyp and trying to start a half decent workout regimen.
> 
> It would almost appear that you're a role model or something.
> 
> that is disturbing tbh.
> 
> but anyhoo
> 
> respek
> 
> i always liked the cut of your jib ,as axlbro would say



When I was away a lot of the younger guys looked up to me in the rehabilitation center. Once they cracked open the armour I had encased myself in over the years and brought down the walls I spent years building I became a role model for all. With that I came to the realization when I returned home that lot of people both online and offline look at me as a role model as well. I was always under the impression I had nothing to offer anyone except my own confusion but it seems things have changed.

I would up your dose of Testosterone Cypionate and eat a good deal of healthy food and bulk up to about 10%-12% bodyfat. From there I would lean down on some Nandrolone Phenylpropionate (50mg ED) in addition to some Testosterone Phenylpropionate (25mg ED) if you can and either toss in an oral like Winstrol (50mg ED) as well as some T3 (50mcg ED).

By the way, registration will be opening up soon on gh15.org. If you are serious about bodybuilding and fitness it is the private bodybuilding board to be a member of. I will let you know when it does and I will also put in a referral for you.


----------



## -Guido-

Also this is my new waifu:


----------



## SKL

yeah oral steriods are not happening for me, I drink enough to effect my liver enzymes, not a good combo
even if I went off the booze it would take some time to recover before I'd feel safe using them
testosterone, on the other hand, is having a lot of good effects for me
yesterday, though, was the first time I felt it really getting me aggressive/tempermental 
I'd not had my usual dose of valium though and it chilled me out mostly


----------

